# Pregnant baby rat...



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey,
My last thread about baby boys didn't quite stay in track once I realised one of them was in fact a pregnant girl... So I'm hoping for some help, advice and tips if possible here- as well as this being her progress thread...

My last post of the other thread was...
* Ok, after much thought the vet wouldn't be comfortable spaying her asshe is soo small young and pregnant...
So looks like I'll be raising a litter

Any and all help and advice is incredibly welcome- I'm out of my depth here!
Thinking I was gonna spay her she is still with the boys- who seem to be looking after her pretty well (gideons doting something shocking on her!) I'd just love to know how far along she would be with that amount of weight gain... 
*
On the 6th she was 115g and Today she is 143g- that's seems to be a lot of weight gain...

I'm goin to [email protected] tomorrow to collect supplies I need (not I say collect- not buy) and get will also reimburse any vet fees- so that's a heck of a load off!
What all will I need for her?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

********Bump**********


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, I missed all of the other thread so I don't know what's been mentioned:

You need a birthing cage. If you're getting it from [email protected] the ferplast Mary is probably your best bet.
You want lots of nesting material- ripped up kitchen towel is probably best so you can see how much blood she's losing.
Lots of yummy foods including high protein foods like egg, avocado, Complan.
Time! Babies take a lot of time to handle and socialise every day. 

I think that's pretty much it- you don't want anything else in the cage, including shelves, incase mum loses the babies, they get stuck or she chucks them off a shelf.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just thought I'd mention as maltey forgot to add that the extra protein needs to be given to mum after she's given birth otherwise the babies inside will grow huge and birthing will be very hard on mum.

But when the babies get to 3 weeks when you start weening them on solids give them good quality cat meat, baby foods,eggs,chicken and curly kale to give the babies a good start to there life. This needs to be carried on until there 12 weeks old and then protein once a week. Under 12 weeks then 3-4 times a week.

Good luck 

Oh and I'd keep watch In case she gives birth in the boys cage, I think rats are pregnant for 21-23 days??? Not sure on that.
She will need to be on her own with babies.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

are you going to keep the babies? 
if so you would need a suitable cage for mummy and girls and another for the boys. 
like someone else said a mary is a very good birthing cage. and a furet plus or freddy is good for 4-5 week old kits as long as its the smaller bar spacing furet plus. you will need a house for mum to make her nest in, usually a plastic one. im not sure if anything else is put into the cage, i dont think it is. apart from the food bowl obviously. 

and yes blade you are right. they are pregnant for 21-23 days.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i've never been more uncomfortable in my life than going back into that shop yesterday! they'd set aside a jenny for me, and a big bag of nuggets and litter (they told me bedding, but it was paper litter). i'm waiting on the vet phoning me today to arrange an appointment to go and see him (which [email protected] will be paying for) and any supplements etc he thinks i should have i'm going to ask him to write it down for me to show [email protected] 

if she has a small litter i will keep them- i was planning on upgrading to explorers anyways, and i'd hate to rehome only to find in a couple of months the babies have got sick and caused soo much heartache for the new owners, but if she has loads it may not be an option for me to keep all  guess i'll have to cross that bridge if i come to it.

i'm moving her into the shelfless jenny today, with plenty of ripped white paper for her bedding.
i've been told to have her on nuggets rather than a mix- so she can't pick...

and i have a wee plastic den for her to have them in.




does anyone know what sort of weight gain i should be looking out for?

thanks again


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> i've never been more uncomfortable in my life than going back into that shop yesterday! they'd set aside a jenny for me, and a big bag of nuggets and litter (they told me bedding, but it was paper litter). i'm waiting on the vet phoning me today to arrange an appointment to go and see him (which [email protected] will be paying for) and any supplements etc he thinks i should have i'm going to ask him to write it down for me to show [email protected]
> 
> if she has a small litter i will keep them- i was planning on upgrading to explorers anyways, and i'd hate to rehome only to find in a couple of months the babies have got sick and caused soo much heartache for the new owners, but if she has loads it may not be an option for me to keep all  guess i'll have to cross that bridge if i come to it.
> 
> ...


The bit in bold doesn't sound right to me at all, if the mix is suitable then it will be fine in fact RR do a mix just for mums and babies


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> The bit in bold doesn't sound right to me at all, if the mix is suitable then it will be fine in fact RR do a mix just for mums and babies


thats what i thought, but according to the vet nurse ALL rats pick 
she is on [email protected] musili atm, i'm gonna switch her to RR as soon as possible- should i put her on it now or after the birth?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> thats what i thought, but according to the vet nurse ALL rats pick
> she is on [email protected] musili atm, i'm gonna switch her to RR as soon as possible- should i put her on it now or after the birth?


Tell the vet nurse to stick the nuggets up her bottom :smilewinkgrin:

I would switch now tbh but don't forget daily essentials and/or calcivet


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Tell the vet nurse to stick the nuggets up her bottom :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I would switch now tbh but don't forget daily essentials and/or calcivet


will do! it's all in my basket on RR, was just waiting to see what y'all said! :smilewinkgrin:

you gotta love bank overdrafts! and hate awesome little ratties1! :cursing: :001_tt1:


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry...but did you see the replies to your other thread about pyometra and the discharge? If not, I would really go look, as discharge during pregnancy does no happen...and pyometra can kill if left untreated.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> Sorry...but did you see the replies to your other thread about pyometra and the discharge? If not, I would really go look, as discharge during pregnancy does no happen...and pyometra can kill if left untreated.


it was very little- looked quite like a plug coming away and there has been nothing since... i'm getting her to a competent vet early this week for a check-up... sorry- i'd thought i'd replied to that bit. when i mentioned on the phone about the discharge i asked about pyo (as i know how serious it is from the dogs) and as it didn't smell at all that's why we assumed it was a plug.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I reckon that's the males contribution then if there was a plug on her lady parts.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

A plug is a very tiny thing, just literally covers the vaginal entrance, which is around 3mm maximum...and not really noticeable.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

goodness, could've sworn i'd updated this! 
at the vets last week everyone was put on antibiotics for an RI, and was told to just keep doing what i'm doing with garcia and if she kittens she kittens  i don't think he'd ever had someone bring in their rats and a weight chart for each  he thinks me crazy!

but i was hoping that if i posted the weight tracking of both garcia and brother prentis you could tell me if it is normal gaining? i'm concerned as garcia is weighing heavier than prentis...

date Prentis Garcia
6/3 98g 115g
9/3 111g 142g
14/3 149g 156g
19/3 175g 181g
22/3 190g 195g
24/3 201g 208g


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

well, it was definately a pregnant belly- she is now momma to 3 babies :001_wub:


any thoughts on a specail nommie treat for the new mommy? what would be a good 1st nursing meal?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

No idea sorry but just wanted to say... awwww babies!! Obviously wasn't planned and shame they are not from a good known line but never the less... awww :001_wub:

PICS as soon as you are able to handle them.... we DEMAND it!!!! :cornut:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lots of eggs,chicken,fish and kale to build her up now she's had her babies.
Congrats.
Is she feeding them?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> No idea sorry but just wanted to say... awwww babies!! Obviously wasn't planned and shame they are not from a good known line but never the less... awww :001_wub:
> 
> PICS as soon as you are able to handle them.... we DEMAND it!!!! :cornut:


exactly... to all of the above!

but, they're here, they seem very well, so i'm just gonna try n enjoy it! i have two weeks off now, so looks like i now have something to do... stare at babies all day long!

and she's building an extension onto the nest as i type


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Lots of eggs,chicken,fish and kale to build her up now she's had her babies.
> Congrats.
> Is she feeding them?


i'm not sure, i don't think they are long born at all- i was adding extra bedding and heard a wee squeak coming from the den, and voila! i'm not even 100% sure shes completely done- belly still quite big- but i'd asume so with her being so mobile atm.

i'll get some scrambled eggs on for her now!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

They have milk bands around their bellies when they fed.
Keep your eye on them in case she's not.

I'd expect more babies on the way.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

will check again now- i just don't want to disturb her too much  i've only had her 3 weeks the poor lov


ETA- yup, all 3 have good full bellies  my awesome momma rat!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Seems she was finished at 3 wee bundles of love- they're soo big! And agin this morning have nice full bellies. I *think* they are 3 girls, but ill get pics later to see what y'all think...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww yes looks like they have their milk bands :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Awwww look at the lil sausages :001_wub:


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

Aww, they're so cute! I want to give them all a (very gentle and snoogly) squeeze! Will you be able to keep them yourself, or will they be moving on when they're a bit older?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Oh how cute! What sweet little things!! :001_tt1: :001_wub:

are you going to keep them? Hope all continues to be well with them!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't tell my mum, but they may well be staying; there is only a few after all! 
She is a lot more tolerant of my touching them than I thought she'd be- even went for a wander on my bed when those pics were being taken!


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Aww  well done mummy-rat  3 is a small litter, not too many for her to feed  hopefully you can keep them all, they're so cute already


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee baby ratties!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww am getting broody  They are scrummy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Awww am getting broody  They are scrummy!!!!!!!!!!!!


And make Such a strange noise!!!!
How do you add a video from photobucket? 
I can't seem to work it out!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Aawwwwww Wee milky tummies


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

11 days old and we've gotten fuzzy!!!

the black berkshire (like mummy) is a girl, as is the black hooded. the wee silver hooded is a baby boy! 
:001_wub: :001_wub:
pictures then?! 


















































2#'/;'.;
(p.s. that would be a message from mommarat!)


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> 11 days old and we've gotten fuzzy!!!
> 
> the black berkshire (like mummy) is a girl, as is the black hooded. the wee silver hooded is a baby boy!
> :001_wub: :001_wub:
> ...


I WANT RATS! They're the cutest things ever! I wish my mum would let me have some ;'(


----------



## tlewis (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my, you are all too brave. I must confess to being terrified of rodents .

The baby with the pale/gray fur, will it remain so?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh i soooooo want!!!! stunning babies!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

The blue hooded is :001_wub:

Can I has all 3?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> The blue hooded is :001_wub:
> 
> Can I has all 3?


if you can come for them then you cans indeeds! :ihih: :cornut:

i want tp keep him soo much- but i know that if i start that, then i'll keep them ALLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> I WANT RATS! They're the cutest things ever! I wish my mum would let me have some ;'(


are you in NI by any chance? if so, she can come and cuddle my ratties and gideon will convince her otherwise!!!!!


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Aww wow, I want them!!  they are super cute! Why are you torturing us with all these adorable pics of ratties so far away??  squeeee <3!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww, what little lovelies :001_wub:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> The blue hooded is :001_wub:
> 
> Can I has all 3?


You needs to get the blue hooded one, and it would be rude not to take the other two :ihih:


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful kittens!!!!!. Walks away weeping silently that she will never get a blue boy cause everyone lives so far away


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Laura123 said:


> Beautiful kittens!!!!!. Walks away weeping silently that she will never get a blue boy cause everyone lives so far away


You'll get him one day! 

Gorgeous babies, how are the other lot doing?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

blade100 said:


> You'll get him one day!
> 
> Gorgeous babies, how are the other lot doing?


just about to update that one now!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Phew am completely unaffected by the pictures............completely in lov....unaffected!!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Phew am completely unaffected by the pictures............completely in lov....unaffected!!!


umhum. just like me then!?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

we are now 18 days old; eyes opened on friday and they are now officially terrible toddlers- and mommyrat isn't happy about it! she keeps trying to round them up to cuddle bless her!

when they were out for a play on the floor yesterday i decided to get down beside them to take pictures to bother you all with...
and ended up with clevage full of rat babies :yikes:









and i'll apologise in advance for the overdose of cute in the video... 



(they are moving into a jenny later tonight- needed them to find their feet in a more secure place!)


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

my baby boy just had his first taste of ham! the girls have been eating solids on and off all weekend (so much cleverer!) but he just took his first!



 did i just let it slip that a certain mister is staying!?!?!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness... I can't cope with the cute!! I am soooo broody for baby ratties now!! Naughty kodakkuki!!!


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Nooo you are killing me with all the cute pics!!  I haven't had baby ratties in so long, I just want to kidnap (ratnap?) yours


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

fatrat said:


> Nooo you are killing me with all the cute pics!!  I haven't had baby ratties in so long, I just want to kidnap (ratnap?) yours


I think it would be 'kitnap'


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

somehow i don't think garcia would mind a bit of kitnapping- they keep pouncing on her every time she tries to nap!!!!


----------

